# Self-Defense Tools for Women??



## Idelette (Nov 20, 2009)

The other thread regarding self-defense brought up a concern that I have. I'm just wondering what some of you would recommend as a means for a woman to defend herself? What are some of the best ways/things that a woman should use to protect herself? (i.e. firearms, mace, martial arts, some sort of weaponry ... etc.) I would really appreciate any good ideas!


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 20, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> The other thread regarding self-defense brought up a concern that I have. I'm just wondering what some of you would recommend as a means for a woman to defend herself? What are some of the best ways/things that a woman should use to protect herself? (i.e. firearms, mace, martial arts, some sort of weaponry ... etc.) I would really appreciate any good ideas!



Yvonne -

I think a mace would be a fine idea! 







but a small handgun would be even more useful still... Josh's suggestion is exactly what I'd say you ought to acquire.

Todd


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 20, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > The other thread regarding self-defense brought up a concern that I have. I'm just wondering what some of you would recommend as a means for a woman to defend herself? What are some of the best ways/things that a woman should use to protect herself? (i.e. firearms, mace, martial arts, some sort of weaponry ... etc.) I would really appreciate any good ideas!
> ...



ROFL! I'm just imagining someone carrying that around like..  what? it's for protection


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 20, 2009)

Have several bases covered. Carry concealed and also learn close combat self-defense. If someone has a choke hold on you, you _probably_ won't be able to whip out that .38 Special. Go for the groin, throat, eyes, ears, and nose. If you want some easy examples on how, you can check on YouTube for National Geographic's Fight Science and Fight Masters. They have programs that are specifically how to stop an attacker in close quarters.


----------



## NDHSR (Nov 20, 2009)

In my concealed carry class, my instructor, who was a female, recommended a taser gun or mace in addition to a firearm. She showed us a video of her going through the training to be a licensed trainer, which required being hit with the taser. the instructor shot her with the prongs and her body went rigid for the next 3-5 seconds until he let off of the button. She then proceeded to show us the 30 second burst on her taser gun.....it definitely didn't look pleasant.


She normally carries a 1911 with 2 backup clips as well as a folding knife with a 3 inch blade


----------



## Oecolampadius (Nov 20, 2009)

This reminds me that I should buy my wife a stun gun and perhaps even one for myself too.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

A .38 should be about the right size. Look for a hammerless model (actually, internal hammer) as it is one less thing to snag as you pull it out of a pocket or purse.


----------



## Andres (Nov 20, 2009)

While I certainly would condone women protecting themselves by any means neccessary, including firearms, perhaps the best protection against an attacker is to avoid the attack altogether. I am fully aware that some attacks can not be prevented, but it also would be wise to avoid placing ourselves in situations that leave ourselves vulnerable. For example, always know your surroundings, be especially careful after dark, etc.


----------



## ubermadchen (Nov 20, 2009)

I just carry around a small can of pepper spray (in a leather pink holster, of course) when I'm jogging. I'm much too clumsy for any of those other weapons.


----------



## calvinich (Nov 20, 2009)

*The Answer Clearly Is....*

Marry former pro hockey player Bill Goldthorpe:


----------



## David J Houston (Nov 20, 2009)

You Americans are so eager to have weapons on ya... so very different from Canadians...


----------



## Idelette (Nov 20, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


>



ROFL! This should do it....thanks, Todd! This would also probably deter any potential friends that I would meet!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 20, 2009)

WARSKYL: A Page For Christian Martialists / Christian Martial Arts / Christian Self Defense / Bible Self Defense / Christian Sheepdog

I mentioned this blog on the other thread--Craig covers everything from martial arts to using everyday objects as weapons, all from a Christian view.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Nov 20, 2009)

David J Houston said:


> You Americans are so eager to have weapons on ya... so very different from Canadians...



Conversations like these always make me wish I was an American.


----------



## dyarashus (Nov 21, 2009)

The best defense is a combination of awareness and attitude. Paying attention to your surroundings and avoiding dangerous situations will keep you out of a lot of trouble.

But how to put that in practical terms? Training. Starting with something like this Refuse To Be a Victim should be pretty easy, as it's widely available, but there are likely other good alternatives near you.

In particular, a friend of mine, Steve Cooper, runs a company in SC that offers a class called "Calling the Christian Warrior," which is focused on awareness, deterrence, and avoidance. It includes scripture references, and discusses the moral issues of self-defense that Christians often have trouble coming to terms with. I know he's delivered that class FOR FREE to interested Church groups in several states, including a congregation I used to attend in Virginia, where a ladies group organized it, and my wife attended and personally found it helpful. His company is Paladin Training. They also do firearms instruction if you decide that you want to learn how to become proficient with a gun, but I'm pretty sure he charges for that, and you probably have more local options.

If you select any sort of weapon with the intention of using it to defend yourself ... get training with it, and practice. Guns help little if you don't know how to aim. Pocket knives are no good if you can't open them when you need to. Pepper spray cans need to be pointed in the right direction, and aren't reliable past an expiration date, etc. All these things are tools, and if you need to know how to use them, training and practice are the only prudent options.

If you decide to get a gun, medium sized revolvers like the one Joshua provided a photo of above are an excellent option for infrequent users, and are generally the consensus recommendation from self-defense instructors. If you're talking about strictly home use, many will prefer a shotgun there.


----------



## Montanablue (Nov 21, 2009)

Firearms are expensive and learning how to use one can be quite timeconsuming. If you're not fast with it or if someone sneaks up on you, there's also the chance that you might not get to it quickly enough or that it could be wrestled away from you in a struggle. All of these things have made me go other routes with self-defense. 

Personally, I think taking a self defense class is the most valuable thing you can do. A lot of police stations offer them for free or at a very low cost. Even if you do buy a gun, taking a class will help you know how to resist an attacker if they come at you from behind (and then you can take your gun out). A taser or a can of bear spray are also cheaper options than a firearm. I have bear spray (which I actually keep to deter mountain lions rather than humans - animals tend to be more dangerous here!), and believe me, it will keep someone away from you.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 21, 2009)

My wife carries pepper spray. Has used it against a dog. Had it out once when she encountered a mountain lion (here too, animals are the bigger danger).

Firearms are a choice you can make, but they aren't for everyone. Any weapon you carry can end up being used against you or your children, either by an attacker or due to a clumsy mistake. Given this, my wife's theory is why carry something deadly when all she needs is to fend off or deter an attacker.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 21, 2009)

I like this website, she discusses some of the practical considerations of gun ownership for women. 

I always practice situational awareness, have a cell phone on me, and depending on the where I'm going, I have pepper spray, a folding knife, or semi-automatic handgun with me. (In my mind, the last is a must if traveling any distance or staying in a hotel room.)


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 21, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Firearms are expensive and learning how to use one can be quite timeconsuming. If you're not fast with it or if someone sneaks up on you, there's also the chance that you might not get to it quickly enough or that it could be wrestled away from you in a struggle. All of these things have made me go other routes with self-defense.
> 
> Personally, I think taking a self defense class is the most valuable thing you can do. A lot of police stations offer them for free or at a very low cost. Even if you do buy a gun, taking a class will help you know how to resist an attacker if they come at you from behind (and then you can take your gun out). A taser or a can of bear spray are also cheaper options than a firearm. I have bear spray (which I actually keep to deter mountain lions rather than humans - animals tend to be more dangerous here!), and believe me, it will keep someone away from you.



I agree about taking a self defense class -- I would think that training oneself to actually attack another person is equally as important as learning how to use a particular weapon? It is certainly not instinctive for me so far as I know to fight back, and I would think the same is true for many other women.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 21, 2009)

The only thing about self-defense classes versus handguns--by the time I can use physical self-defense, the bad guy is already way too close. With a gun, he's not likely to come much closer. 

As far as the cost, most folks on here probably already know someone with a handgun who would teach the basics. We bought a great used gun for a very reasonable price--what's expensive is the ammunition (even the target kind).


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 21, 2009)

Anna, I think I would probably be happier holding a gun in such a situation too. But I am not at all confident that I would even be able to use it -- not so much without training on the weapon -- but without training to attack another person. Some people make better victims than others and probably some women tend to this especially. I've had some real life experience of this but for instance in my dreams, even though I'm armed, it never occurs to me that I have any advantage: and I usually wind up getting chased by the unarmed horrible person asking me for the weapon and threatening to take it from me by force .


----------



## JOwen (Nov 21, 2009)

David J Houston said:


> You Americans are so eager to have weapons on ya... so very different from Canadians...



Not this Canadian.


----------



## Montanablue (Nov 21, 2009)

a mere housewife said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > Firearms are expensive and learning how to use one can be quite timeconsuming. If you're not fast with it or if someone sneaks up on you, there's also the chance that you might not get to it quickly enough or that it could be wrestled away from you in a struggle. All of these things have made me go other routes with self-defense.
> ...



I think the best part of the self-defense class I took was learning how to actually attack another human being. It really goes against my instincts even though I do believe that harm is permissible in the defense of oneself or another. And learning how to be aggressive and attack someone else is necessary whether your're using a taser, handgun, bear spray, or your bare hands.


----------



## Honor (Nov 21, 2009)

I took a self defence class (the local JEA gave free classes to women)and then I went out with my then boyfriend and he taught me how to hit (this should be a dad's job... personally I think it's a form of child abuse if a dad doesn't teach his daughter how to throw a good punch) I carried mase but then I learned the hard way that the stuff expires and then doesn't spray after a certain length of time. we have a gun in the house and I hunt so I know I could pull the trigger... plus we have a baseball bat right by the door and that is what I usually grab if the situation arises... I actually chased a guy who was breaking in our house when I was a teenager with a bat while my paniced mom was tring to load the gun. So I think you need to take as many classes as you can... get your husband/dad/ guy friend whoever to teach you to fight like a man. then if it happens to you just react and always refuse to be a victim.


----------



## Andres (Nov 21, 2009)

Honor said:


> I took a self defence class (the local JEA gave free classes to women)and then I went out with my then boyfriend and he taught me how to hit (this should be a dad's job... personally I think it's a form of child abuse if a dad doesn't teach his daughter how to throw a good punch) I carried mase but then I learned the hard way that the stuff expires and then doesn't spray after a certain length of time. we have a gun in the house and I hunt so I know I could pull the trigger... plus we have a baseball bat right by the door and that is what I usually grab if the situation arises... I actually chased a guy who was breaking in our house when I was a teenager with a bat while my paniced mom was tring to load the gun. So I think you need to take as many classes as you can... get your husband/dad/ guy friend whoever to teach you to fight like a man. then if it happens to you just react and always refuse to be a victim.



after reading some of your football posts and now this, I have to say you are such a cool woman!  You actually remind me a lot of my sister. I'm not sure if it was her being the only girl growing up with three boys, but she is a hard-core football fan and would attack someone in self-defense in a heartbeat!


----------



## Montanablue (Nov 21, 2009)

> I actually chased a guy who was breaking in our house when I was a teenager with a bat while my paniced mom was tring to load the gun.



HAHAHA... this is something I would do. This is actually one reason why I don't keep a gun. They take SO long to load (at least for me) and I've just seen too many bad things happen with guns that are kept loaded. 

Fortunately, I live in a place where the animals are much more dangerous than the humans.


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 21, 2009)

Mace, Stun-Gun, Glock 19 or Ruger LCP. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 21, 2009)

Heidi, if you ever want target practice (or anyone else near us), just let me know! There's a great range near us.


----------



## Skyler (Nov 21, 2009)

I generally carry a black case with wires coming out of it. If someone tries to attack me, I threaten to flip the switch.

I figure it might not work as well in a crowd.


----------



## Berean (Nov 21, 2009)

Skyler said:


> I generally carry a black case with wires coming out of it. If someone tries to attack me, I threaten to flip the switch.
> 
> I figure it might not work as well in a crowd.



A few flashing LEDS on those wires would help even more.


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 21, 2009)

This comes to mind: Honey Comb : Cold Steel (High Performance Knives)

If you don't care about being discreet: Gunstock War Club : Cold Steel (High Performance Knives)


----------



## Susanna (Nov 21, 2009)

Start with the self-defense class. BUT ... that stuff has to become automatic, truly. Still, in the classes I've taken just practicing, even having a guy put you in a really nasty hold was good practice because even that was kind of fearful and you could see how easy it would be to panic. Just calming ourselves with prayer under attack allows us to be more level headed... we breath and just that act of slowing our mind when under high stress alone opens your eyes to more options... and of course, that doesn't even account for the added value of PRAYER. We don't go through these things alone! 

It was good to practice these things. It was creepy and a little embarrassing but it has helped me. I was confronted, went into automatic martial arts response mode and started to breath out my prayers. It kept me level headed enough to make the quick decisions I needed to get away. 

No one got hurt.


----------



## dyarashus (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd like to ask, Yvonne, if you've thought about your circumstances and risks enough to frame the question more specifically? Best ways for a woman to protect herself ... from what? If this is getting too personal, consider it a rhetorical question, but you'll make the best decisions about your own circumstances if you consider them specifically, rather than take the general advice of a bunch of folks who don't know your situation.

It seems many of us have gone straight to guns as the primary option. Firearms are useful tools, and are sometimes the clear best choice for protection ... but you can take steps to avoid a majority of the circumstances that might need to leading to defend oneself. If you aren't foolish in what you do, there will be fewer times you're at risk. You're unlikely to be in a bar fight if you don't frequent bars, for example.

This sort of risk reduction can be as simple as choosing the longer way to get someplace rather than the shortcut through a riskier area, installing an alarm system, taking a companion with you, or having a yappie little dog to let you know when someone's approaching your house, for example. These are things almost everyone "knows," but not everyone does.

If you're worried that you'll be barricaded in your room with a bad guy trying to kick down the door, it'd be hard not to recommend keeping a firearm handy, and a light, and a cell phone, and maybe a set of keys.

If you're worried about being mugged by someone as you enter your car ... look around before approaching it, check all sides, avoid approaching anyone who worries you, and wait until it's clear, or get a suitable escort.

Similarly, if you're worried about a random attack on the street, a firearm may be the most helpful option ... if you've mentally prepared to use one when necessary, and have the skill to do so. The mental determination to fight back unreservedly is, frankly, much more important than the specifics of how you do it once a conflict is under way. 

I periodically reread Jeff Cooper's book "Principles of Personal Defense" as it's a real classic of a book on proper mindset. It's not an ostensibly Christian book, but I don't know of a better one on developing the proper mindset to resist those intending to do you violence.


----------



## PresbyDane (Nov 21, 2009)

A credit card with a draw limit


----------

